

Yandex Co-Founder on Life Support - dnc
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323971204578627824204673256.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion of announcement of death:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101294)

